# I need help getting a "Within The Ruins" Type tone using Amp sims and IR's



## smoogle510 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello. I need some help in getting a very "tight" and HEAVY guitar tone by using Amp sims and IR's. Im looking for a tone that the band "Within The Ruins" has.
Here is an example of the sound im trying to achieve.


I am using Fl Studio and i been messing around with various IR's and amp sims but i just cannot get a good tight tone. Please help me.


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 16, 2011)

sorry dude but FL studio is too vague of an explanation on equipment, what are you using to record your guitar tone? Poulin/Leigon/POD?Toneport/Firestudio/etc? Eqs/compressors. WHAT ARE YOU DOING MAN?!?!?!


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh my bad. I am going DI straight into my mixer. (clean signal) Than im just using the ts808 tubescreamer Vst along with the Legion amp sim, a gate and of course Cab impulses. I just cant seem to get a tone anywhere close to this...Is there any better ampsims i should know about? Or any other techniques i should use in order to achieve this tight and heavy tone?


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, that kinda tone, you wanna get the gain low, the bass low and a fair bit of mids and treble, you find the tightness comes from the thinner sounding guitar and the bass filling out the low end. 

Personally I use POD Farm 2.5 but I've heard amazing results from others such as LePou and Revalver. Cab sim wise the Impulse thread is where you wanna look, but you got to test them yourself!


----------



## Rojne (Nov 17, 2011)

what niffnoff said!
and another thing is.. lot of these tones comes from the hands of the guitarists in this band, they're freakin tight players and You have to be that to if a tone like this will sound good! IMO!

Good luck man, it's really fun tweaking around with stuff like this.. It's a good practice to try and replicate another bands mix that you like!


----------



## ridealot100 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always thought they have had the heaviest sound.. That tight riffage makes everything so percussive and blunt.


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Are there any other tips or tricks anyone uses to achieve this certain tone? Should i quad track the guitars?...also if anyone has settings like this for the "legion" amp sim or even the "x-50" ( i think thats what its called) please post the settings along with your preferred impulse response.


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 17, 2011)

smoogle510 said:


> Thanks guys! Are there any other tips or tricks anyone uses to achieve this certain tone? Should i quad track the guitars?...also if anyone has settings like this for the "legion" amp sim or even the "x-50" ( i think thats what its called) please post the settings along with your preferred impulse response.




Like I said dude. 
Low gain, low bass, high mids, high treble would be my guess,
an IR maybe Engl or something, up to you. 
with some compression.

We aren't gonna exactly dial you our tones though dude, your guitar plays a part in it too, and your playing brings the tight in. So you could have Nollys tone and you'd still sound miles apart from where you want to be. The tone hunt is a painful one my friend. 

Quad tracks are only good if you are tight enough a player (consistant time keeping, rhythms, basically don't fuck up) 

Like I said your bass will take care of the low end, your guitars need to take that mid spectrum, but not hissing (hp and lp filters are your friend in terms of eq)


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 17, 2011)

Alright thanks alot! That was real helpful!


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Nov 18, 2011)

try this out, just to get you an idea where the coordinates are. This is my set up for this tone, so it might vary from yours. 

Pod Farm(noise gate and compress)>TSE808(drive0 Volume 10 tone 10, and turn the quality and such all the way up!!)>Poluin Legion( Red, Lead, Drive 9 oclock, low 3 oclock, mid 3 oclock, high 2 oclock, contour 4 oclock, presence 3 oclock, mono, high)>kefir orange 2x12 (gl however there is an mesa IRs but i like this one). Your E.q on the head and both on whatever else you have (im in ableton, so i use that 8 band eq) will vary. scoop mids, boost high mids, cut around 9k, whatever makes it sound close to it, its gonna be awhile. Im using emg 81 in the bridge. It might sound like shit, as most tones do when you mix them, but it will set nice in the mix depending on your e.q and etc. This set-up is pretty cpu hungry! Tweak, then tweak some more, take a nice break, come back and tweak! then post results.


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks dude. I will be sure to try that out! I will also post some sort of results soon when im happy with my tone haha


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 19, 2011)

Heyitstahtoneguy said:


> try this out, just to get you an idea where the coordinates are. This is my set up for this tone, so it might vary from yours.
> 
> Pod Farm(noise gate and compress)>TSE808(drive0 Volume 10 tone 10, and turn the quality and such all the way up!!)>Poluin Legion( Red, Lead, Drive 9 oclock, low 3 oclock, mid 3 oclock, high 2 oclock, contour 4 oclock, presence 3 oclock, mono, high)>kefir orange 2x12 (gl however there is an mesa IRs but i like this one). Your E.q on the head and both on whatever else you have (im in ableton, so i use that 8 band eq) will vary. scoop mids, boost high mids, cut around 9k, whatever makes it sound close to it, its gonna be awhile. Im using emg 81 in the bridge. It might sound like shit, as most tones do when you mix them, but it will set nice in the mix depending on your e.q and etc. This set-up is pretty cpu hungry! Tweak, then tweak some more, take a nice break, come back and tweak! then post results.





Not a bad idea, i guess to make it less cpu hungry ,record your track tweak, then Freeze your track in your DAW (makes life so much easier!)


----------



## Heyitstahtoneguy (Nov 19, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Not a bad idea, i guess to make it less cpu hungry ,record your track tweak, then Freeze your track in your DAW (makes life so much easier!)


 
=)


----------



## smoogle510 (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you mean by "Freeze Your Track"? (sorry if thats a dumb question) =)


----------



## Charlez (Nov 19, 2011)

The rhythm guitars on this album are actually POD Farm. Here's a bit of info:
Link 1 Link 2 Link 3


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 20, 2011)

smoogle510 said:


> What do you mean by "Freeze Your Track"? (sorry if thats a dumb question) =)



"Freeze" is a function where you basically as the literal sense freeze a track with all the post effects and EQ as an MP3, it basically saves you alot of CPU space and very handy if you have a massive track, in cubase it's pretty easy to find, most DAW (Digital Audio Workstations) have them.

No idea if FL does though, I ditched that shiz years ago before it turned audio friendly (ish)


----------

